# ¿Como compilar en gentoo?Compila kernel & sound(SOLUCIONADO)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos,veamos, tengo que instalar un usb con wifi que vienen con los drivers nativos para linux; yo antes era usuario de ubuntu, pero ahora me pasé a gentoo porqué me parece una distro maravillosa.. en ubuntu para compilar e instalar cualquier programa tenias que instalar el paquete: "buil-essential" y en gentoo? que paquete o componentes tengo que instalar para poder hacer un "./configure", "make" y "make install" sin ningún problema? 

Espero sus respuestas,gracias a todos,saludos.Last edited by ZaPa on Tue Apr 03, 2007 9:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Si has instalado Gentoo es que ya tienes todo lo que necesitas para compilar.

----------

## ZaPa

lo instale mediante el metodo 1. ahi 2 metodos por la interfaz grafica gtk+ y por el icono que pone: install gentoo shell...... lo instale en el icono de la consola para instalar gentoo..

Pero aver, no me compila, le doi un ./configure y en algunos requisitos veo que pone "no","no"....y entonces no me crea el make para poder hacer "make" y make install, alguien me ayuda? muchas gracías a todos,saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Que no cumplas un requisito no significa que no tengas los programas necesarios para compilar. De hecho, el configure está funcionando, si no no te informaría de que hay requisitos no cumplidos  :Wink: 

¿has buscado si el paquete que tratas de compilar está en Portage? Con 11.500 paquetes disponibles es raro que no esté  :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

Portage ya realiza configure && make && make install, pero aparte muchas cosas mas, gestiona parches, dependencias, bloqueos, etc y mantiene un orden en tu sistema para que despues no andes borrando ejecutables y ficheros a mano   :Very Happy: 

SAludos

----------

## kalcetoh

Es cierto que es muy raro que algún software no exista como paquete. Es que hay de todo, incluso para instalar aplicaciones de pago como videojuegos. Y si no también te puede salir rentable hacerte un ebuild.

PD: Ubuntu es la única distro que conozco que no viene con lo necesario para compilar cosas. En gentoo este software es la base.

----------

## ZaPa

Lo que intento instalar es un driver de un usb con wireless que en ubuntu he conseguido hacerlo funcionar vamos aver si aqui lo puedo hacer funcionar también jeje...

Muchisimas gracías a todos por vuestra respuesta, veamos, aqui os pego lo que me tira la consola al hacer un make..

```
make both

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make clean

make[2]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

rm -rf .tmp_versions .*.cmd *.ko *.mod.c *.mod.o *.o src/*.o  src/.*.o.cmd menudbg apdbg

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make ZD1211REV_B=0

make[2]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/build

/root/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0

-I/root/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0/src/include -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -DZDCONF_WE_STAT_SUPPORT=1 -DHOST_IF_USB -DAMAC -DGCCK -DOFDM -DHOSTAPD_SUPPORT -DUSE_EP4_SET_REG -DDOWNLOADFIRMWARE -DfTX_GAIN_OFDM=0 -DfNEW_CODE_MAP=1 -DfWRITE_WORD_REG=1 -DfREAD_MUL_REG=1 -DENHANCE_RX=1 -DZDCONF_MENUDBG -DZDCONF_APDBG -DZD1211

src/zd1205.o src/zdasocsvc.o src/zdauthreq.o src/zdauthrsp.o src/zdmmrx.o src/zdshared.o src/zdhci.o src/zdglobal.o src/zdencrypt.o src/zdpmfilter.o src/zdpsmon.o src/zdsynch.o src/zdbuf.o src/zd1205_proc.o src/zdhw.o src/zddebug.o src/zdtkipseed.o src/zdmic.o src/zddebug2.o src/zdusb.o src/zd1211.o

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/build SUBDIRS=/root/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0 modules

make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.

make: Entering an unknown directorymake: Leaving an unknown directorymake[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make[1]: *** [both] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_6_0_0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Y bueno leyendo el manual en pdf que viene junto con los drivers, indica lo siguiente:

```

"2.2 Build and install the package:

The package contains drivers for ZD1211 and ZD1211B. If you doesnt have specified

request, both of them will be installed.

Under the extracted directory, there is a Makefile in it. Because our driver can support for

kernel 2.4 and kernel 2.6, there are two sets of rule in the Makefile. One has to modify

the Makefile according to the path of kernel source tree and the version of the kernel

in your system. In the Makefile, you may see the following statements,

# if the kernel is 2.6.x, turn on this

#KERN_26=y

#KERNEL_SOURCE=/usr/src/linux-2.6.7

# if the kernel is 2.4.x, turn on this

KERN_24=y

KERNEL_SOURCE=/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-8

If you want to build the kernel under the kernel of 2.4.x, one has to let the variable

KERN_24=y and comment the KERN_26=y like that as the example above and modify

the variable KERNEL_SOURCE to the path which you install the kernel source. After

doing these things, one just need to type the make, and the driver module will be

generated and installed.

"
```

Al parecer dice que tengo que modificar el archivo make de los drivers  y indicar el directorio donde se encuentra el source de mi kernel; he mirado como en la carpeta src y la carpeta src esta vacia :S

Alguna idea? me hace mucha falta poner el wifi con este aparatito;

Muchisimas gracías a todas las personas que me ofrecierón la ayuda; y muchisimas gracías por esta gran comunidad.

Saludos.

----------

## LaintalAy

El driver creo que lo tienes en el portage

```

* net-wireless/zd1211

     Available versions:  ~83

     Homepage:            http://zd1211.ath.cx/

     Description:         Driver for the zd1211 wireless chipset

* net-wireless/zd1211-firmware

     Available versions:  1.2 1.3

     Homepage:            http://zd1211.ath.cx/wiki/DriverRewrite

     Description:         Firmware for ZyDAS ZD1211 USB-WLAN devices supported by the zd1211rw driver

```

Usa siempre que puedas el portage, que te resuelve las dependencias el sólo. 

Salu2!

----------

## ZaPa

que comando pongo para bajar dicho driver? emerge y que más? te recuerdo que recien hace 3 dias instalé gentoo soi totalmente nuevo jeje,espero respuestas,saludos.

Si me puedes decir el comando exácto te lo agradecería mucho,saludos.

----------

## bontakun

emerge zd1211-firmware ???

emerge zd1211 ???

deberia ser uno de los dos

saludos

P.D.: bienvenido...

----------

## ZaPa

Veamos, me dice que tengo que facilitar la arquitectura de mi kernel pero con el emerge como se hace?, aqui pego la salida:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "zd1211" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/zd1211-83 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## t4d3o

```
echo net-wireless/zd1211 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo net-wireless/zd1211-firmware >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge zd1211
```

Es recomendable leerse la guía de instalación, aunque lo instalaras a través del sistema ese nuevo.

----------

## esteban_conde

Tendras que bajarte un kernel y compilarlo un ejemplo:

emerge gentoo-sources

te bajara el codigo del kernel mas reciente y te lo pondrá en el directorio /src/kernel-que-hayas-bajado luego tedras que hacer desde /usr/src/ ln -sf kernel-que-hayas bajado linux -->cd linux -->make menuconfig (elegir lo que necesites) -->make && make modules_install.

De todas maneras si no lo has hecho nunca entra en gentoo.org y busca los manuales del kernel ya que es primordial saber compilar un kernel para avanzar en el apredizaje de linux.

----------

## ZaPa

Muchas gracías a todos por vuestras respuestas..

Gracias esteban... voi a probar como dices tu y voi a pegar un vistazo los manuales para compilar un kernel,saludos, voi a intentarlo y mañana os cuento,saludos.

----------

## Annagul

Y léete el Manual de Gentoo, pero YA.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml

Saludos,

Luis

----------

## elchicosinhada

Gentoo no es tan intuitivo como Ubuntu o otros sistemas, aquí, o se lee o no eres capaz de poner un mp3

----------

## ZaPa

Una cosa, porqué para instalar los drivers de este usb wireless tengo que bajar un kernel y compilarlo? no lo entiendo :S porqué?

Y alguien me puede poner un ejemplo de como compilar un kernel? lo agradecería mucho,ya qué me urge bastante hacer funcionar este usb wifi.

Saludos,espero respuestas.

----------

## Zagloj

En ese mismo manual  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Y luego tienes este: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-kernel.xml Que sería bueno te leyeras detenidamente, para comprender bien cómo va todo.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## ZaPa

Ya he leido los textos, pero... en el primer texto dice algo de configurar el gestor de arranque? si yo ya tengo instalado el grub? que tengo que configurar? no entiendo muy bien, alguien me puede explicar un poco porfavor? si yo ya tengo ubuntu funcionando en mi laptop, este paso de compilar kernel no era para instalar gentoo?¿

Y con esto podría ya instalar los drivers de mi usb con chipset zydas?

Espero respuestas,muchisimas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## Zagloj

Lee la nota de abajo. Supongo que lo de recompilar el kernel que comentas lo habrás visto en algún lado y tendrás que activar alguna opción determinada, para compilar el kernel sólo tienes que hacer como root:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

En ese menú marcas las opciones que te hayan comentado, puedes buscar pulsando /.

Una vez hecho eso

```
make && make modules install

mount /boot

cp arch/tuarquitectura/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.x-gentoo-rx

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.x-gentoo-rx
```

 Donde tu arquitectura deberías conocerla (si no escribe x y pulsa TAB para autocompletar), los números "x" los conoces haciendo 

```
uname -a
```

 Saludos y suerte  :Wink: 

Lo que te han comentado

```
echo net-wireless/zd1211 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

echo net-wireless/zd1211-firmware >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

emerge zd1211
```

 No requiere compilar un kernel, ¿lo has probado?. Además para compilar un kernel lo puedes hacer con genkernel si no lo quieres hacer de modo manual, pero, otra vez, no creo que necesites recompilar el kernel

----------

## ZaPa

Veamos,dices que no necesito recompilar kernel? esqu por ejemplo, en mi distro ubuntu entro a  /usr/src/linux y veo 2 carpetas linux y otra con el nombre completo de mi kernel. En gentoo entro a /usr/src/linux/ y veo solo la carpeta que pone linux, no ahi ninguna carpeta con el nombre de mi kernel, no lo entiendo.

Y tengo otro problema, al colocar un usb (pendrive) no me lo detecta, y al meter un cdrom tengo que montar el cdrom, no lo hace automaticamente? y lo del usb?

Entoncés al final para instalar los drivers del usb de wireless que tengo, tengo que compilar kernel? alguien me podria explicar con un pequeño texto para que se compila el kernel? y de que sirve?

Tengo muchas preguntas acerca de gentoo soi nuevo en esta distribución pero lo que si tengo muy cláro que gentoo no consume nada de recursos y estoi muy contento, solamente tengo que extender un poco mis conocimientos.

Espero vuestras respuestas.

Gracías por vuestra atención.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2007/01/flash_player_9_for_linux_x86.html

 

Eso depende UDEV: http://gentoo-wiki.com/UDEV  <------- LEER!!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> para que se compila el kernel? y de que sirve?
> 
> muchas preguntas acerca de gentoo soi nuevo en esta distribución

 

Tu pregunta es básica y es igual para todas las distribuciones que se te ocurran. Para hacerla corta: Compilar el kernel (en tu caso) sería mas o menos equivalente a Instalar el driver para tu placa de red en windows, se entiende?

Es igual para cualquier distro ... Igualmente esta es una guía pura y exclusivamente para Gentoo...

Animo que nadie nace sabiendo y vas bien encaminado!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola indoro, gracías por tu respuesta, veamos, he ojeado por encima la guía esa, al principio todo bien, pero... ahi un punto que dice que ahi que elejir el sistema de arranque grub o lilo, aver yo ya tengo grub instalado y funcionando, al compilar kernel tengo que configurarlo de nuevo el grub?

Y lo de al poner usb que se monte automaticamente la unidad que deveria hacer?

Y bueno, he estado leyendo ahún más, y veo que al configurar el kernel tienes que decirle los modulos que quieres que carge y demás, para que me carge el usb este con chipset zydas que modulo tengo que decirle que carge? alguien me ayuda? muchas gracías.

Espero respuestas,muchas gracías a todos, saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Y bueno, he estado leyendo ahún más, y veo que al configurar el kernel tienes que decirle los modulos que quieres que carge y demás, para que me carge el usb este con chipset zydas que modulo tengo que decirle que carge? alguien me ayuda? muchas gracías.
> 
> 

 Deduzco de aqui que no has compilado el kenel todavia, aunque ya se te ha dicho anteriormente te lo vuelvo a decir, para compilar cualquier cosa que deba cargarse con el kernel, sea driver zixel o un driver de sonido o de tarjeta de red por decir algo necesitas que concurran unas cuantas cosas, 1)tener el compilador instalado(esto se da por hecho)  2)compilar un kernel y arrancar con el 3)que lo que vayas a compilar se compile con la misma version de gcc que empleaste para compilar ese kernel, seguramente me dejo algo en el tintero pero esos son algunos ejemplos para que te des cuenta de la importancia que tiene hacer un kernel a tu medida.

Supongo que ya te habrán mandado a la guia por si acaso ahi va la oficial:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno,siguiendo la guía y probando...

Bajo el kernel con wget:

wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2

descomprimo, y despues hago:

cd linux-2.6.1 && make menuconfig

y me aparece esto:

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:91: error: static declaration of 'current_menu' follows non-static declaration

scripts/kconfig/lkc.h:63: error: previous declaration of 'current_menu' was heremake[1]: *** [scripts/kconfig/mconf.o] Error 1

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

Que hago? en la guía dice que me tendria que aparecer una especie de menú pues solamente me da ese error. Qué hago?.

Tengo que decir que en la guia aparece el nombre del kernel 2.6.10-r1 y yo he bajado el 2.6.8.1.

Alguien me guía, porfavor?

Este kernel que estoi bajando es el recomendable? me recomendais otro?

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Bueno... parece que en lugar de ver un poco de luz, cada vez te enredas mas.... o eso o es que yo no lo he entendido...

para bajar un kernel, solo tienes que hacer un  *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync
> 
> y
> 
> emerge gentoo-sources

 

una vez te bajes el ultimo kernel estable (2.6.19-r5) creo.. lo compilas de forma manual (primero debes cambiar el enlace a linux) 

Lo dejo.... perdona, pero es que he vuelto a leer el post (desde el principio) y tanto lo que ya he escrito, como el resto de lo que quería poner.. ya te lo han contestado..

Evidentemente (no te molestes) es un "problema" de instalar gentoo con el instalador... si hubieras instalado al modo tradicional, la mayoría de esto lo tendrias "controlado" ahora te toca leer y re-leer el manual y tambien te aconcejo un repaso a estos post...

como usar portage correctamente

Algunos de los mejores post

Venga, animo y no te desanimes

----------

## ZaPa

Como lo enlazo entonces? ayudenme porfavor soi nuevo pero muy nuevo con gentoo.

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

Cuando hayas hecho emerge gentoo-sources con exito esto te dejara un directorio en /usr/src/ llamado linux-2.6.1x-gentoo-rx (cambia las x por la verion del kernel bajado, ahora si haces un: cd /usr/src -->ls te aparcerá linux-2.6.1x-gentoo-rx deberas hacer: ln -sf linux-2.6.x-gentoo-rx linux y ya tendras creado el enlace, ahora te tocará hacer sin salir de ese directorio y como root -->cd linux --> make menuconfig -->seleccionar lo que te interese -->guardar los cambios y salir -->make && make modules_install.

No sigo hasta que no me digas que has hecho eso y no te ha dado fallos.

----------

## ZaPa

Okey, ya hice todo lo que me dijieron y con eso y la guia he podido compilar el kernel, he configurado el grub para que arranque desde la nueva imagen del kernel y he copiado el archivo .map y la imagen de kernel a boot como dice en la guia..

Pero despues de compilar kernel, al iniciar, aparecen un monton de letras y  el ultimo parrafo (grandisimo) un monton de lineas que indica: " No such directory " o algo así, como diciendo que no se encuentra algo, no puedo saber el qué ya que va muy deprisa.

Y bueno, inicia todo, y me he quedado sin sonido :S,  que hago? no puedo abrir el control de volumen ya que dice que no tengo sonido pero en el menuconfig tengo seleccionado Audio intel como estaba antes de compilar kernel..

Alguien me ayuda? muchas gracías,saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

lspci te dira el nombre de la tarjeta de sonido que usas, apuntalo.

entra en /usr/src/linux    make menuconfig entra en device-dirvers-->sound -->seleciona advced-linux-soun-architectur entra en pcidevicces  y selecciona el driver de tu tarjeta.

salva los cambios ejecuta make&&make modules_install modprobe nombre-del-modulo-de-tu-tarjeta y mira a ver si suena alguna cosa.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola de nuevo, es tal como te ha dicho Esteban... pero previamente tienes que borrar el enlace llamado linux 

(si no te va muy bien con la linea de comandos, te recomiendo el "mc") 

para instalar el midnight commander *Quote:*   

> emerge mc

 

para borrar el enlace antes de crear el nuev..  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rm /usr/src/linux

 

vuelvo a insistir, todo esto lo tienes en la documentación (handbook) de gentoo, creeme si te digo que merece la pena imprimirse el manual. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## ZaPa

Seguí la guia y borre la carpeta /usr/src/linux y cree un nuevo enlace, y con ello se creo una nueva carpeta linux en /usr/src/

En teoria deveria de funcionar el audio, pero voi a ver si miro la tarjeta de audio como me dijo esteban y la instalo en menuconfig, saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, al darle un make modules_install me muestra este mensaje:

INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.19-gentoo-r5; fi

Es algun error ? porqué por lo que es algo raro que aparezca ahi un if,no?

Y bueno al darle un lspci me sale esto en audio device: 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

Tengo que aclarar que es un portatil airis. La tarjeta de sonido es integrada en placa no es pci, tiene que ver algo esto? porqué parece que en menuconfig del kernel no aparece nada similar a lo que me aparece en audio device en lspci.

Alguien me echa una gran mano? jeje.

Gracías por vuestra ayuda tan rapidamente de verdad muchas gracias.

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

la tarjeta esta soportada por ese kernel (la tengo en mi portatil) por el mensaje  no te preocupes..

El sonido lo tengo como (m) "modulo" y marco solo lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SOUND (y)
> 
> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA)
> 
> CONFIG_SND (y)
> ...

 

con esto deberias tener sonido

----------

## ZaPa

pero este mensaje es normal al hacer make modules_install: ???

INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.19-gentoo-r5; fi

Qué alguien me ayude porfavor, lo bien que estaba con mi gentoo escuchandomi musiquita ahora ni eso... :S

En menuconfig del kernel, devicedrivers-sound-opensystem, si me aparece mi tarjeta de sonido: INTEL ICH (i8xx) audio support, la tengo seleccionada con el * y no funciona lo he probado a marcalo como modulo y tampoco, claro está que despues de hacer cualquier cambio en el menuconfig, hago un make && make module_install pero al hacer module make modules_install me aparece esto que puse arriba:

INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.19-gentoo-r5; fi

No sé si es algo normal, pero el caso esque no tengo sonido.

Porfavor ayudenme, muchas gracías,saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

y ahún ahi mas, al darle al grub que carge gentoo linux, cuando gentoo esta cargando todos los dispositivos y demas, que aparecen muchas lineas rapidamente pasando y pasando, puedo apreciar que en muchas lineas indica este texto:

linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/modules.dep not found o no souch directory o algo asi.

Que pasa? puede ser por eso que no carge el driver de mi sonido?

Estoi desesperado, ayudenme porfavor, muchas gracías.

----------

## esteban_conde

tienes instalado coldplug y cargado con rc-update add coldplug default?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola esteban, veamos, creo que no tengo nada de eso instalado, pero me podrias decir para que sirve? tiene algo que ver con los drivers del sonido? antes de compilar kernel el sonido me funcionaba perfectamente, tengo que instalar eso para que me funcione el driver de sonido? y porqué se debe que al iniciar gentoo diga que no encuentra: linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/System.map.

Ayudenme,muchas gracías.

Espero respuestas.

Bueno, he bajado y instalado con emerge el coldplug, y despues he puesto en una terminal lo que me has dicho: add coldplug default; y me ha respondido: coldplug added to runlevel default

Eso para que sirve exáctamente? espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Porfavor que alguien me ayude estoi desesperado :S estoi sin sonido helpme pls.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

a ver zapa, la verdad es que creo que o no lees el manual o no lo entiendes....... no sera que tienes el sonido en "mute" 

coldplug sirve para levantar los modulos durante el arranque (creo que el instalador te lo instala por defecto) fijate si tienes el alsa-mixer y controla que no lo tengas en "mute"

haz un lsmod y postea los modulos cargado.

luego un uname -a y postea el resultado.

a ver si conseguimos ponerlo a rular...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> La tarjeta de sonido es integrada en placa no es pci

 

Nahhh, es en chiste verdad?

Y que hay acerca de correr alsaconf? ya probaste?

 *Quote:*   

> if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.19-gentoo-r5; fi

 

Es normal, es normal... Es lo que se supone que pase.

Saludos!

----------

## quique

No entiendo por que te da ese error al hacer make menuconfig pero lo que si es cierto es que te has bajado una version del kernel bastante antigua, en vez de bajartela con wget y descomprimirla yo la bajaria con portage, que lo hace el solito y te baja la ultima. Para ello haz emerge gentoo-sources y tendras el codigo fuente del kernel en /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-r5 (ahora mismo creo que esa version es la ultima estable, igual hay otra)

Un saludo!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, veamos, Gentoosiastix , no puedo levantar el volumen de nada ya que al darle al control de volumen me dice que no tengo ningun controlador instalado  y bla bla bla...

No ahi ningun modulo cargado, aqui podeis ver el lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

```

Como podeis ver nada de nada, el uname -a aquí lo teneis:

```

Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Mar 17 22:15:34 CET 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Sobre lo que decis de coldplug, yo en el terminal le doi un coldplug y me dice que no reconoce dicho comando, asi que no tengo instalado nada de eso pero eso es necesario? antes de compilar el kernel y instalar este nuevo me iva perfectamente todo.

Y como ya he dicho anteriormente al ir cargando todo el gentoo (antes de la pantalla del login para gnome) he podido cojer algunos errores que da:

```

- linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/modules.dep not found o no such directory

- cp: no se puede efectuar 'stat' sobre Acc/lib/udev/devices/.A>> . No existe el fichero o directorio.

- udevd-event[8468]: run-program: open /dev/null/ failed: No such file or directory.

- udevd-event[8470]: run-program: open /dev/null/ failed: No such file or directory.

- udevd-event[8472]: run-program: open /dev/null/ failed: No such file or directory.

```

Y entonces, este mensaje al hacer un make modules_install es normal o no es normal? :

```

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.19-gentoo-r5; fi

```

quique le echo un emerge gentoo-sources y me baja la misma que tengo yo, la: linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5..

Que solución tiene mi problema? estoi sin sonido y sin poder hacer nada en mi gentoo alguien me puede dar una solución? muchas gracías a todos por vuestro interes y ayuda,saludos.

Saludos y gracias a todos.

----------

## ekz

Pero agregaste el servicio coldplug al inicio del sistema?

```

rc-update add coldplug default

```

y reinicias..

con eso sería suficiente..

SAludos

----------

## Zagloj

Sólo una cuestión, no muy importante, comprueba que no tengas alsa-driver instalado, si es así, y has seguido los consejos de activar el alsa del kernel, desinstálalo. Por otra parte, yo el coldplug hace tiempo que lo desinstalé, arranca un poco más rápido y no tengo problemas.

Por cierto, podrían ser muy informativos los mensajes que obtengas del comando 

```
dmesg
```

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

 

Si es ese el kernel que tienes instalado tendras un directorio talque /lib/modules/2.6.19.gentoo-r5/ entra en el y lo listas con ls asi como todos sus subdirectorios observa todo lo que se refiera a sound y a audio con modprobe vas instalado 1x1 no hace falta que pongas la extension (ejemplo para snd-oss.ko se haria modprobe snd-oss) a cada modulo que cargues observa si se te activa el mixer.

Por otra parte y aunque sea dar palos de ciego a mi algunas veces me ha dado resultado ejecutar comandos como emerge -s mixer o emerge -s audio o emerge -s sound, emerge -s oss en la salida de esos comandos veras programas relaccionados que si has puesto el sistema en stable no te daran problemas si los instalas el resultado es que al final tendras sonido.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola esteban, mira , al estar cargando todo el gentoo (antes del login de gnome) me aparecen las lineas de error que ya puse arriba y también como unas 20 lineas con el texto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.19.gentoo-r5/modules.map  No such directory
> 
> 

 

Eso en un monton de lineas y por lo que tu me has dicho y por el nombre de modules parece que intenta cargar los drivers pero no encuentra el archivo ese modules.dep.

Como puedo hacer que al cargar gentoo carge ese archivo modules.map?

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

me da la impresion de que has instalado el kernel pero no los drivers, es decir has ejecutado make dentro de /usr/src/linux pero no has ejecutado make modules_install.

Entra en /usr/src como root y si has borrado el enlace linux-2.6.19.gentoo-r5 a linux crealo de nuevo ya sabes: ln -sf linux-2.6.19.gentoo-rc linux luego entra en linux (cd linux) y ejcuta make modules_install  ahora comprueba que se ha creado el directorio /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-rc (cd /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-rc) si se ha creado listalo y mandanos el resultado que arroja ls.

Deberia salirte algo parecido a esto:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@SERVIDOR ~ $ cd /lib/modules
> 
> esteban@SERVIDOR /lib/modules $ ls
> 
> 2.6.13-gentoo-r5  2.6.14-gentoo-r5  2.6.16-gentoo-r9
> ...

 

Lo dicho no olvides postear esto a ver si entre todos resolvemos el problema.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola esteban, veamos, ya dije arriba la respuesta que me mostraba en pantalla al darle un make modules_install, me muestra esto: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.ko 
> 
> if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.19-gentoo-r5; fi
> ...

 

Que es esto? es un IF si, pero, al darle a make modules_install no deveria de procesar un monton de archivos e instalar los drivers?

Como soluciono esto?

Tengo que decir otra cosa más, yo para hacer el make modules_install entro a /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.gentoo-r5/, si intento hacer un:

```
cd /usr/src/linux/
```

me dice que no es un directorio.

Espero respuestas,muchas gracías a todos de verdad,saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *adverti wrote:*   

> Entra en /usr/src como root y si has borrado el enlace linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 a linux crealo de nuevo ya sabes: ln -sf linux-2.6.19-gentoo-rc linux

 

mira a ver si es eso si has emergido gentoo-sources no tiene mas remedio que crearse el directorio linux-2.6.19-(ojo al guion antes he puesto . pero si hubieras listado antes de crear el enlace deberias haberlo visto)gentoo-r5 y enlazando a linux si haces cd linux  no tiene por que haber error.

----------

## ZaPa

Esteban fué una confusión, si me deja entrar a la carpeta linux he entrado, y he echo make && make modules_install pero nada de nada sin sonido y ahora no me funciona tampoco la tarjeta de red y eso que me la detecta con ifconfig..

Bfffffff ya no se que hacer más.. 

Bueno, yo creo que el fallo esta ahi.. al cargar todo gentoo (para iniciar gentoo y antes del login de gnome) como ya dije anteriormente me muestra un error como unas 20 veces, y el error es este:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.19.gentoo-r5/modules.map No such directory 

```

Al parecer es por ese error no puede cargar los drivers.

Esteban he entrado a /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/   y si me aparece algo como lo tuyo, pero yo lo que creo que el error es ese, porque al cargar gentoo me muestra el error que he puesto arriba.

Y bueno, como ya he dicho varias veces, al hacer make modules_install me muestra este mensaje:

```
INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.ko 

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.19-gentoo-r5; fi 
```

Ese mensaje es un if, pero nose me suena a error como si no se completará del todo la accion: make modules_install.. o me equivoco? ESTE MENSAJE ES NORMAL O NO ES NORMAL? Contestarme porfavor.

Gracías por vuestra ayuda,saludos.

Muchas gracías de verdad.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> make && make modules_install 

 

Es que cada vez nos liamos mas te habia dicho que hicieras make modules_install no que compilaras el kernel de nuevo que es lo que has hecho con el primer make, solucion:

Para no tocar nada de grub copia tu bzImage en el mismo sitio y con el mismo nombre que pusiste al kernel anterior(eso ya lo has hecho antes asi que no creo que tengas dificultades para hacerlo de nuevo) luego reinicia y cuentanos como te va.

----------

## sefirotsama

xddddd

Pero debes instalar el kernel meterlo en la carpeta /boot y configurar el grub para que en el siguiente reinicio entre a linux a traves de él! (o falle por un error al marcar opciones de kernel).

Por ejemplo una vez hecho el make (etcetera)

haz (en el mismo directorio /usr/src/linux/):

 *Quote:*   

> cp -v arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/nombre_del_nuevo_kernel

 

Veras que x86 lo he marcado para que recuerdes que debes poner ahí TU arquitectura, yo por ejemplo pongo x86_64 tu no sé que has de poner.

Luego haz esto:

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

Y copia las lineas de arranque de tu sistema iguales pero en lugar de poner el mismo kernel (por defecto sera gentoo-sources2.19.xx) pon el mismo nombre_del_nuevo_kernel.

No es tan complicado. En serio.

Luego reinicia y entra en la nueva opcion marcada del grub.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Pero debes instalar el kernel meterlo en la carpeta /boot y configurar el grub para que en el siguiente reinicio entre a linux a traves de él! (o falle por un error al marcar opciones de kernel).
> 
> 

 

a mi me parece mas facil mv viejo_kernel viejo_kernel.mov cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /ubicacion/mismo_nombre.

de esa forma no hay que editar /boot/grub/menu.lst ademas si falla puedes llamar a viejo_kernel.mov desde el menu de grub sin problemas.

Claro que para todo hay gustos.

Lo mas limpio hubiera sido borrar /lib/modules/2.6.19(loquesea) y luego hacer make modules_install pero no he querido liarle ademas que  a mi me ha funcionado un monton de veces sin problemas el metodo que le puse (es posible que alguna vez haya fallado  :Wink:  pero creeme pocas)

----------

## sefirotsama

Bueno también... lo que pasa es que la diferencia entre tu metodo y el mio es que yo tendre 5 (de aqui unos dias 500) opciones para escojer al arrancar y tu solo unas pocas... claro se ha de decir que estoy compilando kernels como churros y siempre tengo un estable uno aparentemente mejorado y uno que es el que voy machacando constantemente, xD.

Todos funcionan

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Todos funcionan

 deberian funcionar todos igual a no ser que estes probando hardware nuevo a diario.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno he realizado una limpieza en /lib/modules/ he borrado la carpeta del nuevo kernel y despues en /usr/src/linux y le he dado un make modules_install y me han aparecido como unas 25 lineas, diciendo:

```

INSTALL (nombre de driver de sonido)

INSTALL (nombre de driver dce red) 

etc..

```

Pero al final me ha aparecido el mensaje que he puesto ya 3 veces en los mensajes anteriores.

Y bueno sobre facilitarme la ruta de imagen del kernel a grub y demas pasos también lo he echo perfecto, si no, no arrancaria con mi nuevo kernel..

Voi a reiniciar y os cuento.

Gracias.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno despues de hacer lo que dije arriba, gentoo al ir cargando todo... me aparecen unas 25 lineas como dije arriba,con el texto:

```

/lib/modules/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/modules.dep No such file directory....

```

Pues eso dice que no se encuetnra el directorio o el archivo y yo creo que va a ser eso porque no me carga los drivers.. Como soluciono ese mensaje de archivo no encontrado?????

Y bueno,también decir sefirotsama que he echo un uname -a y la arquitectura es i686, pero en la carpeta /usr/src/linux/arch/ no aparece ninguna carpeta con la arquitectura i686, en que carpeta devería de entrar si tengo la arquitectura i686? (yo cojí la imagen de la carpeta i386).

Muchas gracias a todos de verdad.

Bueno espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

efectivamente es i386 el directorio en cuestion.

Comprueba que se haya creado el directorio /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-rX listalo y dinos que contiene.

ejecuta modules-update y pega tambien aqui su contenido.

----------

## Neodraco

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> a mi me parece mas facil mv viejo_kernel viejo_kernel.mov cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /ubicacion/mismo_nombre.
> 
> de esa forma no hay que editar /boot/grub/menu.lst ademas si falla puedes llamar a viejo_kernel.mov desde el menu de grub sin problemas.

 

En realidad lo más sencillo es usar make install, que te copia el kernel a /boot y crea unos enlaces vmlinuz y vmlinuz.old que apuntan al kernel nuevo y a la versión anterior respectivamente, si no recuerdo mal.

Luego, en grub, solo hay que usar (por ejemplo):

```
title   Gentoo Linux 2006.1

root    (hd0,4)

kernel  (hd0,4)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda6

title   Gentoo Linux 2006.1 (kernel previo)

root    (hd0,4)

kernel  (hd0,4)/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda6

```

De esa forma no hay que tocar nada de /boot ni de grub cuando se compila un kernel, todo se hace de forma automática. Y seguimos teniendo accesible directamente desde grub el kernel anterior "porsiaca".  :Smile: 

Vamos, al menos así me lo enseñaron a mí...

Respecto a la creación del enlace simbólico en /usr/src, del que discutiais en la página anterior, también se puede hacer automáticamente al instalar unas nuevas sources usando la use flag symlink.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> En realidad lo más sencillo es usar make install, que te copia el kernel a /boot y crea unos enlaces vmlinuz y vmlinuz.old que apuntan al kernel nuevo y a la versión anterior respectivamente, si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> 

 

En cuanto a resultados lo que tu dices y lo que yo digo no varian, ahora bien cuando digo que lo hago como lo hago es por la sencilla razon de que si alargo el grub.conf con unas cuatas particiones y unos cuatos kernel en cada SO resulta que grub.conf tiene tantas entradas que al final para acordarme tengo que probar una por una y la verdad una vez que algo se sabe que va bien lo mejor es ir haciendo limpieza por si un dia hay prisa y no se tiene tiempo para mirar.

Me ha llegado a pasar que no recordaba donde tenia grub.conf y he tenido que montar las distintas particiones para averiguarlo, a eso es debido que diga mas arriba que mientras que el resultado sea optimo lo mejor creo que es hacerlo como mas comodo te veas.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno,gracias de nuevo a todos, veamos, esteban, la carpeta  /lib/modules/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/ si existe, mañana tendré el portatil al lado y os pegare el listado de archivos de esa carpeta y haré el modules-update.

Gracías de nuevo a todos.

Saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola, este hilo empieza a ser demasiado largo para leerlo, pero he visto que un par de post anteriores dices:  *Quote:*   

> Tengo que decir otra cosa más, yo para hacer el make modules_install entro a /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.gentoo-r5/, si intento hacer un:
> 
> Código:
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux/
> ...

 

eso lo que me indica es que el enlace no debe estar bien creado... y por lo tanto, es posible que no encuentre los modulos.. 

leete esto con atencion y no solo una vez

----------

## ZaPa

Hola gentoosiastax, lo del enlace simbolico fué una confusión mia, 1 mensaje más despues de ese rectifique y dije que lo que dije anteriormente era una confusíón si me deja entrar perfectamente,saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.19-gentoo-r5; fi

 

no sé si te refieres a esto, pero no, no es un error.

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, esteban gracías de nuevo por tu interes y por el de todos y por vuestra gran ayuda estoi aprendiendo mucho de esto.

Bueno, aqui pego lo que contiene el directorio /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/:

```

build                       modules.dep                           modules.ofmap            modules.usbmap

kernel                     modules.ieee1394map             modules.pcimap          source

modules.alias          modules.inputmap                   modules.seriomap

modules.ccwmap     modules.isapnpmap                 modules.symbols

```

Y la respuesta del module-update no es nada, le doi un module-update y nada de nada no me responde nada a ese comando..

Y ademas si hago un lsmod no me aparece ningún modulo cargado.

Y la respuesta a un modprobe -l es esta:

```

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/oss/i810_audio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/oss/ac97_codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/crypto/sha256.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/crypto/sha1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/cbc.ko

```

Y bueno, como podeis observar parece ser que los drivers de sonido son los 2 primeros, pues he intentado hacer un:

```

modprobe i810_audio

modprobe ac97_codec

```

Y bueno, no me da ninguna respuesta pero tampoco me funciona el sonido....

Y para los que recien se hayan cojido a este hilo, preguntareis, pero de que forma no le funciona el sonido? pues le doi al control de volumen y me dice que no tengo ningun controlador instalado bla bla bla...

Y una ultima cosita, gringo, esas lineas no es un error es cierto, es un simple if, pero hacer un make modules_install es normal que responda eso?

Alguna solución? para que yo pueda seguir escuchando musica en mi laptop y siga encantado con gentoo?

Muchas gracías a todos, espero respuestas.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Y bueno, no me da ninguna respuesta pero tampoco me funciona el sonido....
> 
> Y para los que recien se hayan cojido a este hilo, preguntareis, pero de que forma no le funciona el sonido? pues le doi al control de volumen y me dice que no tengo ningun controlador instalado bla bla bla... 

 

si al hacer modprobe no te dice nada es que el comando se ha ejecutado con éxito ( esto pasa con otras muchas herramientas), asi que si ves esos módulos al hacer nuevamente un lsmod y si al ejecutar alsaconf te dice que no existe el dispositivo, es que los módulos que estás cargando no son los que buscas.

 *Quote:*   

> Y una ultima cosita, gringo, esas lineas no es un error es cierto, es un simple if, pero hacer un make modules_install es normal que responda eso?
> 
> 

 

debería soltar antes de eso los módulos que está copiando al directorio de módulos de tu kernel ( INSTALL blablabla). 

Ese if lo único que hace es actualizar las dependenicas el system.map.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Si gringo, antes de mostrar ese if, muestra varias lineas con el texto INSTALL BLA BLA BLA...

Lo que he dicho ya varias veces, que al estar cargando todo... (antes de la pantalla de login de gnome) pues ahi cuando esta cargando me muestra varias lineas:

Me muestra este mensaje:

```

scanning blablblalba.......      /lib/modules/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/modules.dep No such directory (diciendo que no se encuentra)

```

Dice que no se encuentra, pero si esta en el directorio... /lib/modules/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/ ¿Qué pasa?

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Alguien me ayuda?

Muchas gracías a todos,espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Porfavor? alguien me ayuda? quiero que suene ya mi gentoo :S, porfavor alguien me ayuda?

Muchas gracías a todos por vuestro interes.

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno.... añado algo más, le pongo un alsaconf y me dice que no existe el comando...

Qué pasa? como puedo hacer para que funcione el sonido en mi portatil? antes de compilar kernel me funcionaba.

Pffff...

Espero vuestra ayuda,muchas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> le pongo un alsaconf y me dice que no existe el comando

 

o una de dos : o no lo ejecutas como debes ( no estás como root p.ej.) o no lo tienes instalao. Has leido la guía alsa para gentoo verdad ?

Y sobre que no encuentre el modules.dep, ni idea la verdad, o tienes el sistema jodío o estás haciendo algo mal. El que tendrás que descubrirlo tu solo, asi es gentoo, tu te lo guisas y tu te lo comes  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Pues ya no se que hacer, quizás me rinda y desinstale gentoo, porque eso de que no coja el archivo modules.dep cuando si esta en el directorio es muy raro y antes de recompilar kernel me funcionaba perfectamente, nose ya llevo mucho tiempo con esto y no he encontrado ningúna solución.

Y sobre lo de root, si, siempre que tengo que hacer algo entro como root.

Alguien me puede ayudar?

Gracías a todos,espero sus respuestas.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, al parecer la gente ya se rindió con mi problema  :Sad:  , pero yo sigo muy mosqueado, porqué antes de compilar kernel el sonido me funcionaba perfecto y ahora que compile el nuevo kernel nada de nada....

Una pregunta, despues de compilar un kernel tienes que instalar todo lo que es el alsaconf y demás? porqué yo todo eso de alsaconf y demás no lo tengo instalado.

Espero respuestas,saludos.

Muchas gracías a todos.

----------

## Darksidex25

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo, al parecer la gente ya se rindió con mi problema  , pero yo sigo muy mosqueado, porqué antes de compilar kernel el sonido me funcionaba perfecto y ahora que compile el nuevo kernel nada de nada....
> 
> 

 

Supongo que la gente tendrá otras cosas que hacer a parte de estar pendiente del foro.

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una pregunta, despues de compilar un kernel tienes que instalar todo lo que es el alsaconf y demás? porqué yo todo eso de alsaconf y demás no lo tengo instalado.
> 
> 

 

No, no hay que volverlos a instalar. Como mucho habría que volver a emerger algunos módulos que dependen directamente del kernel, al instalar un nuevo kernel.

module-rebuild reemerge estos paquetes, aunque no creo que solucione tu problema.

----------

## ZaPa

Pues nadie por casualidad tiene una solución? 

Espero respuestas,saludos.

Muchas gracías a todos gracías.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, no creo que la gente se haya cansado... Hoy por hoy es tan largo este hilo que me costó entender que tenía que ver todo esto son compilar con GCC, deberías ir haciendo hilos nuevos en función de los problemas que se te van presentando e irlos cerrando en la medida en que se vayan solucionando...

Yo por ejemplo, no me molestaba en leer este hilo por que vi las primeras respuestas que tuvo y me imaginaba se se trataba todo de lo mismo... Ya cuando tuvo 3 paginas de largo me llamó la atención.

Otra cosa que deberías es USAR MEJOR el foro, sin ánimo de ofender. Tu problema es bastante básico y lo he visto surgir y resolverse varias veces ya en otros hilos de conversación.

(Quizás la gente no se cansó de prestarte ayuda si no que se cansó de darte las cosas ya masticadas)

Saludos!

----------

## ZaPa

inodoro, bajo mi punto de vista, el problema no debe ser tan básico cuando no se encuentra una solución rápidamente creo yo.

----------

## esteban_conde

Comprueba si tienes instalado module-init-tools, caso de no, ya sabes emerge y tal.

EDITO:

Reinstalalo ya que forzosamente lo tienes que tener instalado ya que modprobe y lsmod te responden.

Comprueba que cuando compilaste el kernel seleccionaste en la seccion LOADABLE MODULE SUPPORT lo siguiente:

[*] Enable loadable module support                                  │ │

  │ │ [*]   Module unloading                                              │ │

  │ │ [ ]     Forced module unloading                                     │ │

  │ │ [ ]   Module versioning support                                     │ │

  │ │ [ ]   Source checksum for all modules                               │ │

  │ │ [*]   Automatic kernel module loading                               │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                        

A ver si es eso, si es eso tienes que compilar el kernel de nuevo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> inodoro, bajo mi punto de vista, el problema no debe ser tan básico cuando no se encuentra una solución rápidamente creo yo.

 

Mis disculpas, me rectifico, salvo lo de USAR el foro... Me he tomado el trabajo de leer todo el hilo, de punta a punta y veo que no he hecho mas que tratarte mal con mi comentario y que todo esto de linux te es nuevo... Nadie nació sabiendo al fin y al cabo, no?

Desde ya me uno a la cruzada: Hagamos funcionar el sonido en la PC de zapa...

Por lo pronto y viendo que lo cosa viene embarrada desde hace rato, mi primer consejo es como te dice esteban, comfirmar que el kernel es capaz de cargar modulos dinámicamente, si no fuera así recompilarlo y usar ese kernel nuevo para arrancar la pc...

Segundo y para no errarle, agregar a tus USE en /etc/make.conf el flag "alsa"

Tercero, marcar como módulo el driver de tu placa de sonido en el kernel (que ya lo hiciste, aparentemente)

Cuarto, reemerger alsa y luego hacer:

```
alsaconf

alsamixer
```

Alsamixer para comprobar que todo funcione, revisar para los controles Master y PCM (todos en realidad) que no estén en "mute" (con la tecla M)

Como ves, pretendo que todo lo que tenga que ver con sonido lo rehagas desde cero... Te molestaría habrir un nuevo hilo al respecto y lo seguimos desde ahí?

Saludos!

----------

## ZaPa

Esteban creo recordar que esas opciónes si las activé mirando y remirando CREO que lo activé.

Y sobre todo lo que me has dicho inodoro tengo que probar todo desde  0 como me has dicho tú, lo malo esque el portatil me lo he dejado en el curro y ahora no puedo probar nada, aver si mañana domingo puedo acercarme y cojerlo.

Cuando lo tenga en mis manos edito este mensaje y os digo..

Gracias a los 2 por ayudarme.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Gracías de nuevo, veamos, por partes:

Esteban, esos puntos si los tengo activados.

Inodoro, gracías por unirte a mi ayuda, muchas gracías de verdad y tambien a esteban y a todos los que me han ayudado hasta ahora.

Veamos, parece ser que lo de alsa no lo tengo instalado, ya que le doi alsaconfig o alsamixer y dice que no se reconoce el comando (no lo tengo instalado) pero antes de compilar kernel tampoco lo tenia instalado y el sonido funcionaba.

He estado mirando en el menu que sale para compilar kernel (make menuconfig)  y en Device drivers->Sound->Advanced linux sound->PCI Devices: 

En este apartado de pci devices no tengo ninguna tarjeta seleccionada, en cambio en:

Open sound system si tengo algunas cosillas seleccionadas.

Tengo que seleccionar alguna tarjeta de pci devices? es un laptop y la tarjeta de sonido la lleva integrada en placa..

Espero respuestas.

Muchas gracías de verdad.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

PORFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Si,amigos, porfín he conseguido hacer funciónar el sonido en mi gentoo!!!!! 

La solución fué, revisar en PCI Devices y seleccionar la tarjeta correcta ya qué tenia una que no era.

                                           Weeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahora una preguntita.. veamos, yo en el curro tengo un router con el dhcp desactivado, pues bueno, tengo puestas las dns y todo en gentoo para que conecte, ahún así, no conecta... pero en mi casa con el dhcp activado si funciona.

Y pasa algo muy raro, en gentoo hago un ping al router de mi curro y recibo respuesta pero el internet no me funciona (sintoma de dns me parece ami).

Y bueno aqui en el curro, para configurar la tarjeta de red le doi un ifconfig inet 192.168.1.1 y las dns las tengo puestas en el archivo aparte (no recuerdo cual era) y bueno la ip asignada a mi pc se queda con: 192.168.1.255.. Pero no funciona el internet, en cambio, en mi casa si..

Alguien me puede ayudar para que porfin pueda postear en el foro de gentoo desde mi laptop?

Muchas gracías a todos de verdad.

Es magnifico que existan comunidades así y personas como vosotros (todos) que me haveis ayudado.

Muchisimas gracías de verdad.

Espero respuestas  :Wink: .

----------

## pcmaster

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y pasa algo muy raro, en gentoo hago un ping al router de mi curro y recibo respuesta pero el internet no me funciona (sintoma de dns me parece ami).
> 
> 

 

Eso es porque no tienes bien configurada la puerta de enlace.

Por cierto, como ya te han dicho, no sigas en el mismo hilo para ir preguntando cosas nuevas. Cuando se solucione un tema, ponle "(cerrado)" o "(solucionado)" en el título y para otra duda abre un hilo nuevo. Por que esto ya no tiene nada que ver con compilar ni con GCC  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> inodoro, bajo mi punto de vista, el problema no debe ser tan básico cuando no se encuentra una solución rápidamente creo yo.

 

No es por ofender ya, pero es un poco cansino ver siempre le mismo post con el mismo tirulu eternamente abierto y ya no saber de que se está hablando.

Creo que deberias leer las normas del foro, editar los ASUNTOS del mensaje y seguir el esquema que usamos todos:

[TEMA] descripción del problema (abierto/cerrado)

Cierra este tema ya de una vez y abre 25 nuevos cada uno con su problema que tampoco cuesta tanto.

Suerte con tu maquina

P.S. Muchos problemas aparentemente complicados o largos de solucionar son minitonterias y das mil vueltas hasta encontrar que falla. También sucede a la inversa.

----------

